# cutting steel can with 5/8 steel



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Excuse my analogy, but I'll compare this a+ slingshot BTH 2.0 with a Sig Sauer Handgun. When you buy a New Sig Sauer Handgun, its built so well that you have to break it in with severel hundred rounds. Really the more you shoot it, the better and more lovely it is to shoot. Out the box You love it, and the more you shoot it the love grows. It was the same with this BTH 2.0. The very first shot from 55 feet was a direct hit on an empty can of greenbeans with 5/8" steel. This review is long overdue, since I purchased this from a+ slingshots I've shot severel hundred shots out of this slingshot and the 5/8 steel balls seem like they are hitting harder and harder. The big tubes i think really are underrated. I shot my previous hunting setup for 5/8 steel which is double band 1 inch straight cuts tbg and the two are comparable, I wish I had a chronograph for data confirming this. Another thing that impressed me with this slingshot is that it almost has this steel can cut in half. I don't think I ever came this close to cutting a steel can in half, but then again I moved to 34 feet shooting this can, i usually shoot from about 50-55 feet. I shoot slingshots instinctively, this slingshot kinda aims for me. I just look down the tube and my accuracy is up from both 34 feet-55 feet. Only one thing. I've never minded heavy draws and this is the heaviest draw slingshot I have. the stretch becomes easier and more flexible or elongated the more it is shot, it seems. This is a slingshot that you have to purchase expecting a heavy draw, not the best slingshot for beginners. Since I Love hunting and the outdoors this is a feasible slingshot because I dont see the big tubes wearing out anytime soon and by now i would have had to change the bands if I was using tbg. Changing bands in the field doesn't float my boat so this slingshot works for me. I use theraband gold almost exclusively but these big tubes are an exception. I'll give an update on this post if and when the tubes ever wear out because I can see there is going to be longevity, I'll let you know how long the big tubes last.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Great advise for extra longevity of the tubes from the man himself Perry Adkisson, Use some ArmorAll on the tubes. :thumbsup:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very impressive!  That can did not stand a chance.  If you want tube longevity store your slingshot in an airtight bag like a ziplock freezer bag and keep it in the dark, The oxygen in the air degrades it, so dose UV rays.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

That's Awesome John!!! Thanks for the great and insightful review of our BTH 2.0... all the best with your shooting. Keep in touch bro!!

Blessings,

Perry (A+)


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Can-Opener said:


> Very impressive!  That can did not stand a chance.  If you want tube longevity store your slingshot in an airtight bag like a ziplock freezer bag and keep it in the dark, The oxygen in the air degrades it, so dose UV rays.


Well said Can-Opener.... The Armor-All is only part of the solution to band longevity as I and others have mentioned many times before. Oxygen and UV are not a slingshotist friend!!


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

5/8" Is a huge ball of steel. That thing has got some serious power. What does it do when you put a 1/4 in. slug in it. Probably go through and come out the other side!


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

Those tubes make 5/8 go through and out the other side probably haha.


----------

